# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: Xna

## Mobina 77

من دارم بازی پازل میسازم باxnaبرای رویداد های موس نیاز به راهنمایی دارم.
برای اینکه موس با درگ کردن بتونه یک عکس جابه جا کنه چه کدی باید استفاده کنم؟

----------

